

Moo.do – Ridiculously simple, incredibly powerful organization - kevinwdavid
http://www.moo.do/

======
jraedisch
This feels right for the most part. I like the Google Drive approach but am a
bit disappointed, that I cannot view my data there. This would be data export
by default and thus awesome.

Export is really important to me to feel safe. Also I'd like to know the
business model, which I assume is freemium. The preview has no undo, and
ctrl+a and del is one of the first things I did. It works in the app though.

Maybe, you could implement some kind of incremental ctrl+a, so that it first
only selects the item you're in - though there are already other shortcuts for
that.

Long texts will be broken up into multiple list items each time you use enter.
I am not sure, if that can lead to problems later on. So far it does not.

Very well executed, including apps for iOS and Android.

~~~
jmeistrich
Hey, one of the founders here.

We feel very strongly about keeping control of your data too. We have an
exporter in the sidebar (click the M icon at the top left) that lets you
export to HTML, plain text, or JSON. We’re going to add an OPML exporter as
well, and if there’s other formats that you would find useful please let us
know. It’s your data - we’re not going to hold it hostage.

The business model is going to be freemium, but everything that is in there
now will always be free.

We are working on undo in the preview and just fixed opening the file from
Drive.

We want interacting with Moo.do feels as natural as a text editor or writing
on paper. Everything is just text. You can treat each line like an entry on a
to-do list, or a note, or a comment - however you want.

